
If your phone gets stolen, chances are they can log into your Paypal account - gregschlom
http://gregschlom.com/misc/2017/01/29/hacking-paypal-accounts.html
======
DrScump
Who gives their real, current phone number (or any text-capable phone number)
to Paypal in the first place?

